# Able ( Coava ) kone



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Anyone use one ? Used One ?

Any experience on tastes using it in a Chemex versus the paper filters ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Had one. Clean taste but it does let sediment through unlike Chemex papers.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Had one. Clean taste but it does let sediment through unlike Chemex papers.


With the EK perhaps able to go coarser reduce sediment keep taste ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Doubt it - can't filter as fine as paper.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Doubt it - can't filter as fine as paper.


Did you own one then?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

More sediment, more body, cleaner taste - yes I own one of the originals


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

I've got sk's old one, will send it to you if want try it


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Glenn said:


> More sediment, more body, cleaner taste - yes I own one of the originals


Do you mix and match over the papers or simply use that now ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Did you own one then?


Sold it. Prefer paper filters.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Orangertange said:


> I've got sk's old one, will send it to you if want try it


Now that's a really nice gesture.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Orangertange said:


> I've got sk's old one, will send it to you if want try it


Please will sort via pm


----------

